# Neue RAMs - Server startet nicht mehr



## DrMueller (12. März 2009)

Huhu Leute,
ich habs mal wieder geschafft einen unserer Server zu schrotten:
Sollte nur 2 Neue Ram-Sticks einbauen.
Dies getan und wieder angeschlossen, seither piept er beim Start ca. 4 mal und dann passiert gar nichts mehr. Folgende Punkte hab ich abgeklärt:
-Neue RAMs wieder raus.
-Diskettenlaufwerk abgehängt.
-Kabel etc. überprüft.
-Bildschirm Ausgabe überprüft --> Kommt gar nichts.

Hat mir wer da ne Idee?

ich kann leider gar nichts abfragen, da ich ja nicht mal ein Bild bekomme.


----------



## PC Heini (12. März 2009)

Grüss Dich

Die alten Rams nochmal probiert?
Vlt besteht ne Inkompatibilität zu den neuen Rams.


----------



## AndreG (18. März 2009)

Moin,

Was für ein Server ist das? Braucht der ECC Ram? Hast du diesen?

Mfg Andre


----------

